# Peeing Problems after being spayed!



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am taking Marley to the vet today because ever since she got spayed which was probably about a month ago she has had some peeing issues. She has started peeing when we got home and she is sooo excited...it is like she cannot control it and pees all over the floor. She just turned a year old on tuesday and is completely potty trained but has had a few accidents...one on our carpet and once on our bed  the last time she pee'd on our bed was when we first got her last year. I am worried she may have a UTI or some kind of infection or I have read a lot about ' incontinence ' some dogs develop after being spayed! anyone have a similar experience? and what was the outcome?


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

i have never heard of that before, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It makes me think UTI because the urinary incontinence resultant of spays can take years, you don't typically see it until your girl is older. And its not that common--but you are right, it does happen! 

I hope you get it sorted, and I bet your little girl will be just fine!


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well just got home from the vets and he thinks its a UTI - we tried to get a urine sample but unfortunately were unsuccessful so he sent me home with a container to try and get a urine sample and also some antibiotics. He said UTI`s are quite common in purebred young females and he felt her bladder and he said it felt quick thickened so we are going off that. I am going to try and get a sample of her urine and than they will do a urinalysis but she has already been started on antibiotics and hopefully they help! We will see what happens..


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope your girl is better soon, hopefully it will all be sorted with the antibiotic!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I have done a lot of research on incontinence. There are a lot of treatments out there. Most of the time incontinence is highly treatable. Not to worry. She will most likely be fine.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

hello, this EXACT thing happened to me with Cici, after she gt spayed she couldnt control her pee and she kept jst peeing on the floor which was weird coz she is potty trained! and she also peed more? anyway I took her to the vets and managed o get a sample of her pee, turns out she didnt have a UTI, vet says sometimes this happens after spaying as the female parts are quite tendor after surgery or something I'm not too sure about the details lol, and so the vet just gave her more of the pills you get after spaying to stop the soreness and it helped , hope this helped just giving my experience


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I hope things turn out OK. I find the best way for me to collect a urine sample is to turn the pee pad upside down and use a syringe to suck up the urine. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Post-spay incontinence (also called sphincter incompetence) is usually characterized by leaking, not letting go all at once. I think the UTI is far more likely, but if it is SI, not to worry - our Kali was diagnosed in 2006 and, with her meds (phenylpropanolamine), is perfectly dry at age 11.5. Good luck!


----------

